# Croatian (BCS): Odgovor



## comfort

I received this email from my husband.  He is presently on a ship near Malta.  I don't know what language this is.  I have tried to look it up and only some of the words come up as Italian.  Thank you for your help.

Odgovor

Bog Marijana,

  Primio sam tvoj fax, pa ti evo odgovaram. Ne trebate raditi nista n
a Marexu osim lanca i zatvoriti ulaz unutra.
  Zuti gumenjak mislim da nije placen porez na njega pa zovi Bobeka d
a to obavi njegov prijatelj koji mi ionako nije spustio ni centa za t
ruli gumenjak. Uglavnom ako tu zapne rijesi to ( nije to veliki probl
em ) i nastavi sa papirima. 
  Reci Peri da se koncentrira na brod i zavrsi sve sto stigne, a pose
bno neka posveti malo paznje makini. Informaciju za ulje dobio sam od
 idiota koji su mi ga prodali. Bitno je da ocisti staro ulje i da sta
vi novo sinteticko.
  Ja sam odlicno i spremam se za ozbiljan posao kad se vratim doma. P
olako citam i mislim o svemu. Planovi ce svi biti preneseni na papir 
 pa cemo ih lakse objasniti i ostvariti. Nadam se da necu ovdje biti 
 duze od 7 dana. Sve sto ti kaze Bobek plati i prati upute koje ti da
de. Vidi jeli Unikolor dobio pente i jesu li ih postavili ispred duca
na pa mi javi. Javi mi se svakih 3-4 dana. Ne moras bas svaki dan. Im
a li vijesti sa Dracevca...?

   Puno pozdrava sa Sentinela


----------



## Jana337

Hi Comfort,

you should have posted this in Other Languages, not in the German forum. A moderator will move it for you. The language is Slovenian IMHO. I can sort of undestand parts of it but as we have Slovenian members, I will better not try.

Jana


----------



## comfort

Thank you Jana for all the information.  Sorry about posting in the German Forum.  Didn't realize it.  Obviously I'm new to this.

Thanks again,
Comfort


----------



## JLanguage

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Comfort,
> 
> you should have posted this in Other Languages, not in the German forum. A moderator will move it for you. The language is Slovenian IMHO. I can sort of undestand parts of it but as we have Slovenian members, I will better not try.
> 
> Jana


 
I think that it is actually Croatian as google searches for many of the words come up with .hr addresses, which is the country code for Croatia.

Just my 2 cents,
-Jonathan.


----------



## Jana337

I see. You are right.
I have seen a Croatian girl posting in the Italian forum. Hopefully she will she this question.

Jana


----------



## comfort

Thanks Jonathan...I'm sure that email was not intended for me, however until I know what it says, I can't be sure.  I know that there are some Croatian people aboard so it makes sense. 
Comfort


----------



## Jana337

Sorry if I am too curious - but don't you know which foreign languages your husband speak?

Jana


----------



## comfort

No, not really!!!  Smile!  My husband is British and speaks english only...I think!  He is on a ship with Italians and Croatians.  He took his translation book along for Italian. My normal email I received from him every morning was the one I posted.  I can't email him because the system on the ship only allows out going emails.  I'm not sure what's going on because I can't read the email to see if it's for me, or sent by mistake.  Thank you for your concern and help you are giving to me.
Comfort


----------



## Jana337

OK, if you are concerned, don't be.
I am almost sure that this phrase "Ja sam odlicno" means "I am fine". I wish I understood the rest as well to be able to help you...

Jana


----------



## comfort

Again Jana thanks....you have been very helpful.  

Comfort


----------



## comfort

I've been trying to find free websites that will translate Croatian to English.  Haven't been able to locate any so far.  Would love some help if anyone knows of one.

Comfort


----------



## Anne345

Is's really croatian. I asked mys daughter to translate it in french. In red, that she does not understand. In blue few english which shows that it's probably a mistake : all the names are Croatians.  
Excuse my poor english. ! 
 
 
Salut Marijana, Hello Marijana
 

J’ai reçu ton fax, et je te réponds. I receive your fax and I answer. 

Tu n’as pas besoin de faire quoique ce soit sur le Marexu osim lanca et l’ouverture intérieure de la sortie. You don't need to do anything about Marexu (a ship ?)

Pour le bateau gonflable je pense qu’il n’est pas placen coupé, appelles Bobeka qu’il voit avec son ami qu’il me ionako nije spustio ni centa za t ruli sur le bateau gonflable. Dis lui ça si uglavnom ako tu zapne (ce n’est pas un grand problème) et fais le avec les papiers.

Dis à Peri de se concentrer sur le bateau et attaches tout ce qui est stigne, a pose bno neka posveti malo paznije les machines.

J’ai obtenu les informations sur l’huile que l’idiot m’avait vendu. Il faut nettoyer la vieille huile et mettre de la nouvelle huile synthétique.

Je suis odlicno i spremam se za ozbiljan posao quand je reviendrais chez moi. Je lis doucement et je pense à vous tous I sloly read and i think about all of you). Ce sera organisé pour tous biti preneseni les papiers et ce sera plus facile de objasniti i ostvariti. 

Je regrette de ne pas être là avant 7 jours (I am desappointed not to be ther before 7 days) . Tout ce que te dira Bobek, payes et fais ce qu’il te dit. Vois si Unikolor a reçu pente i jesu li ih postavili ispred duca puis appelles moi.

Appelle-moi tous les 3 – 4 jours (Call me every 3 or 4 days) . Ce n’est pas la peine tous les jours (it's not nécessary every days). As tu des nouvelles de Dracevca  (Do you receive news from Draceva) ?


----------



## comfort

Please tell your daughters thank you.  You are right, it's not for me.  I feel so much better knowing the few words now.  Since yesterday I have also received an email from my husband and I know he is okay and knew nothing about the Croatian email that I received.  Have a wonderful day!!
Comfort


----------



## Cairenn

hey, do you still need that translation? I'm Croatian, and that's deffinitely written in croatian


----------



## darkov

It is definitely croatian, and obvious is not you're husbands mail. "ja sam odlicno" means "i am fine" and the rest of the letter is about some shop they have, what to do with the boat and "don't call me every day, once in 3-4 days is enough". And also, "I hope i will be here no longer than 7 days"


----------



## irena1981

comfort said:
			
		

> I received this email from my husband. He is presently on a ship near Malta. I don't know what language this is. I have tried to look it up and only some of the words come up as Italian. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Odgovor
> 
> Bog Marijana,
> Hay, Marijana,
> Primio sam tvoj fax, pa ti evo odgovaram. Ne trebate raditi nista na
> I recieved your fax, so now I reply. You don't need to do anything
> Marexu osim lanca i zatvoriti ulaz unutra.
> on Marex, except the chains and to close the entrance from inside.
> Zuti gumenjak mislim da nije placen porez na njega pa zovi Bobeka
> The yellow "rubber boat" _(do not know real expression)_, I think,the tax is not payed, so call Bobek' friend
> da to obavi njegov prijatelj koji mi ionako nije spustio ni centa za truli
> to do so, athough he didn't give me a penny for the rotten "rubber"boat.
> gumenjak.
> Uglavnom ako tu zapne rijesi to ( nije to veliki problem ) i nastavi sa
> papirima.
> If here something goes wrong, deal that (if is not such a big problem) and keep doing with the papers.
> Reci Peri da se koncentrira na brod i zavrsi sve sto stigne, a posebno neka posveti malo paznje makini. Informaciju za ulje dobio sam od
> idiota koji su mi ga prodali. Bitno je da ocisti staro ulje i da sta
> vi novo sinteticko.
> Tell to Pero to focus on the ship and to finish everything that he can, specially to pay attention on the car. Information for the oil I've got from  an idiots who sold it to me. It is important to clean the old oil and to put the new, syntetic.
> Ja sam odlicno i spremam se za ozbiljan posao kad se vratim doma. P
> olako citam i mislim o svemu.
> I'm great and preparing myself for some serius work when I back home.
> I'm doing some readings and thinking about everything.
> Planovi ce svi biti preneseni na papir pa cemo ih lakse objasniti i ostvariti. Nadam se da necu ovdje biti duze od 7 dana.
> The plans will be put on the paper so we could explain and accomplish it.
> Hoppefully I'll not be here more than 7 days.
> Sve sto ti kaze Bobek plati i prati upute koje ti dade.
> Everything that Bobek say, you pay to him and follow his instructions.
> Vidi jeli Unikolor dobio pente i jesu li ih postavili ispred ducana pa mi javi.
> See if Unikolor got the patents and if they have, put them in front of the shop and then tell me.
> Javi mi se svakih 3-4 dana. Ne moras bas svaki dan.
> Keep in touch every 3-4 days. You don't have to do it every day.
> Ima li vijesti sa Dracevca...?
> Is there some news from Dracevac...? (the town or village)
> 
> Puno pozdrava sa Sentinela
> Best regards from Sentinel


----------

